# Rough Idle / Not Pulling Smooth



## allski1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Got a question for anyone that can help out. I have an 07 Jetta with 58k miles on it. The idle is around 700 rpm but it's not smooth. I use to never notice it and now I will be sitting there and out of nowhere it will just shake. Not violently or to the point where I think the engine cuts out, but it's never done it before. I also notice that when I'm accelerating, it's not smooth any more. It will pull hard then softer then hard again as the rpms go up. Any ideas??


----------



## ocellaris (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Rough Idle / Not Pulling Smooth (allski1)*

What is your maintenance history with the car? Did you replace the plug @ 40K?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Rough Idle / Not Pulling Smooth (allski1)*

First off, is the check engine light on? If so, I suspect you need to get your coil packs checked out. If that's not it, try running some fuel system cleaner through the tank. If that's not it, check the spark plugs. If that's not it, your timing chain jumped.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Depending on how hard you drive you also could have damaged our [email protected] engine mount and that might be why it is shaking so much at idle. Just to add onto classic since he pretty much covered all the bases


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Rough Idle / Not Pulling Smooth (allski1)*

Bump for an answer on this rough idle problem. I asked at my shop, they suggested doing plugs since I don't think I ever got my 64k service. (I bought the car just over that as an off lease) I'm gonna try to do plugs, and then if that doesn't solve the problem, see if I can get my coil packs replaced...other than that I have no other ideas.
_Edit: I have no issues with my car not pulling smoothly._ 


_Modified by lessthanalex at 1:35 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## 08RabbitCT (Mar 22, 2010)

I had a similar problem. 
My idle was fluctuating a bit. Between 500 and 1000 rpm at an idle. Turned out it was the E80 Emissions Valve. 
Problem didn’t end there. The valve went a second time only a couple weeks later and damaged a vacuum line. 
Two weeks later, same problem again. Only this time they claim there was a known problem with VW 2.5's where if you pull off the engine cover multiple times you can cause a hairline fracture on the ear valve that sits under the cover. It causes low idle with a shake, uneven acceleration, and a light air sucking sound.


----------



## BSDeez16 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Rough Idle / Not Pulling Smooth (allski1)*

Had the same symptoms as you. Brought it in to get the ignition coil recall done, but what they found was my timing chain had jumped. It's still at the shop right now as they figure out if my extended warranty will cover it. 
My 2005.5 2.5L has 70k.


----------



## allski1 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Rough Idle / Not Pulling Smooth (ocellaris)*

I don't believe the plugs have been replaced yet. It use to idle at about 900-1k and now its around 5-700. Oil has been changed at every interval and the 20k service and the 50k service was done by the dealer. I drive the car pretty hard, ie- I'm very heavy on the gas.


----------

